# This Is Why You Need Sway Control.



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oscillating truck


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

whoa....I'll bet his pucker factor was about a 9.9


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I would suggest that the driver slow down and find the next available store to buy a new pair of pants.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

It looks like the wheels weren't secured to the trailer with chains or straps, instead the axle's or another part were secured...the ID in the video is blocking it but if you watch carefully it looks as if the wheels are lifting up off the trailer bed. If the wheels aren't secured then they can bounce like they do in the video and aggravate a sway problem. When I tow a vehicle like that I don't like for it's suspension to be able to respond at all so I tie down the wheels and then pull down on the frame to compress the suspension. I would guess that the wind caught a hold of the truck when they hit a bump and the chain reaction began that way.

I witnessed the same thing this past summer when a Uhaul truck pulling a passenger car went over a bump. The wheels weren't tied down and it started bouncing and they almost lost everything. They were smart enough to pull off at the nearest exit but who knows if they got it tied down right.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

watch and you will see he had a strap up over the box that broke loose. It flies out the left as it first starts to go. Probably thought he was doing the right thing to secure wheels then strap the whole box. Deff needs to secure to the frame next time. In my mind you can't over strap a vehicle down when towing it.


----------

